# What is the best tip you received?



## UberQ5 (Mar 9, 2016)

For me, monetary: $10.
Nonmonetary: 750 mL bottle of Grey goose vodka. Purchased for 35 bucks. That happened today, and it goes along with a bizarre story of a man in search of a BYOB strip club.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

$10 tip on a $4 minimum fare trip on Lyft, guy wanted a burger really bad... lol
$10 cash on a $24 fare on Uber, picked up rider from a super nice mansion.
$10 cash + fare on a short trip with no passenger, it was a set of car keys they wanted me to take to someone else. Uber.

Nothing else more than these, I get occasional 2s and 4s from my Lyft-ers


----------



## csim1023 (Mar 23, 2016)

Last night I received a $50 cash tip on a $12.78 fare. By far the best I've received. I do get tips from time to time, maybe about 10% of my fares on average.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

$15 cash tip from a dancer


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

8$ at one time. Trust me it's good considering I never get tips. I got a 5$ tip today from a girl that only went down the st.4$ride. That was nice to get


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pax gets in car and start talking about how he always tips in uber app...so I look at him, he says you get the tip right, I said no, he's like what, i've been tipping all this time and the driver doesn't get it.Uber gonna a hear from me...I'm like ok...so we continue to talk till destination, I get out hand him the bags and he reaches in his pocket and says Uber can't take this from you. .......5 stars all day.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I would say about $75. A twenty something $ fare and the drunk pax gave me a $100 and said keep it. Needless to say it wasn't driving uber though.


----------



## Willisch1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got a $40 tip on St Patricks Day. I've picked up the same guy on two other occasions and he tipped me $20 both times.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

A $100 tip on a $20 fare on a Sunday morning about 4:00 am. The guy threw out his back and wanted to get home to his muscle relaxers. He was in a lot of pain. I ran 1 red light and drove as fast as I comfortably could - all while doing my best to dodge pot holes for the poor guy. He was thrilled to get home & handed me a hundy.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

$20 from a drunk. The highest I ever got form all the damn cheapskates in South Florida!!!!!


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

$20 from a guy whose girlfriend threw up out the open door of my (parked car) - Uber
$10 from a business man who talked about investing - Uber
$7 from a deaf woman going from Pasadena to Burbank Airport and was confused that there was no tip button on the app. - Uber
Buy-one-get-one coupon from a girl who worked at Chipolte (lol) - Uber
$23 ($13 cash, $10 on app) from a passenger who lived up a long winding road ($10 fare) (Lyft)

Lately I'm getting more tips on Uber than before. I would say I'm getting about 7% tips on Uber and probably less on Lyft. (and infrequent surge/prime-time on Lyft) (Percentage is based on the cash tips that I have receive totaled, along with my pay-outs totaled.)


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

$20 several times. I'm still waiting for that awesome long ride story as well.

My most profitable trips have been around $40 both surged and non-surged.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got 100 on a for a canceled ride. 
I got 80 and a sit down lunch on a 150 fare. 

I got 59 from a a group of 4, 2couples. Fare was about 20. I dropped them at a strip club, I begged them not to go to. It is possibly the worst one in FL. I waited in the parking lot for them, I knew they be right out. Not even 5 minutes. Guy gave 20 fir being there then 20 on the drop. His wife gave me the 1s they got, she tipped the bartender a buck for getting the change. 

I got 44 from a German tourist, I took him to a few ATMs so he could get cash to pay the hookers. He gave me 20 for going to an atm, then 20 for taking him to a few more and 4 at the drop. It was like a $7 dollar fare


40 from a guy who pinged me for a jump.
I got 20 from a 19 year old kid $36 surge ride. 
20 from a couple out on a date. 
20 from a guy I picked on on 95, let him took to the gas station and back. 
20 on a $100 airport fare. 

My first night, 1st ride was a $5tip I got 30 more in the next 4 rides. I thought I'm gonna love this job! I got one more tip in the next 40 trips. Lol

I had a trip to the airport they got in, and one said it was surging. They canceled and pinged me again 1.5X


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Monetary: $20 on $15 trip
Non-Monetary: An orange and few bakery items in surreptitiously left brown paper bag


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

In Chicago - I have done 500+ trips with 4.86 rating and received tips about 5 times. Haven't received a tip in over a year.


----------



## barefootguyinco (Apr 12, 2016)

Best was $75.00. But it was because pax pinged me at 8:30 at night and wanted driven 2 1/2 hours away to Aspen. I knew weather would be bad since they got diverted here in a plane, due to bad weather in Aspen. He called and asked if I could do it. I said it wasn't worth it to me for normal fare so he offered a generous tip. Fare paid $115, plus his $75 tip, but had to drive in about 2 1/2 hours of pure white out blizzard, so won't do it again unless they ping me as an xl and tip well. Too dangerous and we got home at 3am.

Other night I pulled up and a guy walked up and handed me a $20 and said thanks for taking his drunk friend home.

But until we put in a tip box, we were getting a tip about 5% of the time. Now we have the tip box and signs explaining things and tips are way up to around 40-60% of the trips. Wife went out once tonight and got 1 tip, (was really slow night). Other drivers get tipped pot since we're in Colorado, but not me yet. But only 40 rides so far.

And tonight I read the entire Partner agreement and there is NOTHING saying we can't accept tips. Here's all I could find that was close.

"I just read through the whole Uber partner agreement for my area and if I search the document for 'tip' or 'tips', 'gratuity' or 'tipping' there's nothing about the subject. The only thing in the whole agreement that sort of applies is this- "
You acknowledge and agree that the Fare provided under the Fare Calculation is the only payment you will receive in connection with the provision of Transportation Services, and that neither the Fare nor the Fare Calculation includes any gratuity.

It says nothing about us not being able to accept a tip, only that the fare they collect and pay us does not include any gratuity. So I'll keep my tip box and feel I have solid ground to argue on IF it even comes to that. Not one of our passengers has said anything negative about the tips so far. But I think it's because the cards we put out explain tipping and rating better, so they understand. Plus in our area, tips are just normal for taxis, so why not us.

If you're interested, we have the tip boxes for sale on ebay at: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172164580398?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Hmmm........it rhymes with rex.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I got $2 today. First tip in over 200 rides.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

$60 is my best, on about a $6 ride. Picked up the owner of a sports bar in Huntington Beach. I helped her load my car with some stuff, after the Christmas party she threw for her staff at a restaurant. Gave me $40 before she even sat in the car. Drove her home about 2-3 miles, and she gave me another $20.
Last Sunday, I picked up a guy on the Balboa Peninsula and was on the way to John Wayne Airport. Maybe a mile into the ride, he said he had to go back home. He remembered he needed to drive his own car to the airport, because he was bringing his golden retriever back with him on his return trip. He said he'd pay me what his usual fare was. Dropped him back at his house, probably about a 3-4 mile round trip. He gave me $40, plus I got about $8 for the ride.

Also got two other $10 tips on the weekend. Made about $90 in cash tips last weekend, of 30 rides.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey best I ever got was one night attractive female put a very drunk guy in car....says "he's 21 and loaded today" he gave me license I put address into GPS took him there......fare was $25.40 on meter....he hands me handful of money says " thanks for getting me home safe this is for you" I walk him to door hand license back said thanks a lot have nice night drive away to close gas station to fill up reach in pocket to pay was $425.00. Yes I said four hundred twenty five dollars........ Cash but then again I drive a taxi and cash for fare and $400 for tip


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

I got $15 cash from a guy. Drove him from Naperville to Bartlett. Not too shabby.
*DURATION*
43:37
*MILES*
23.46
*FARE*
$32.73


----------



## samuber (Apr 22, 2016)

its so sad that you drove almost 24 miles that took 43 minutes and only made 32 dollars.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Picked up a guy about a month ago, almost canceled the trip because he had a red solo cup in his hand. I was in a pissy mood and point blank told him to lose the drink. Then I said come on don't wast it chug it? He laughed and said it was a $300 bottle of red and dumped it in the bush. So I took him to a party and they asked if tips were included and I told them no, guy gives me $40 on a $68 select fare and said come back and get me at 11pm. 

Picked him back up another $70 fare and dude hands me $100. Nothing close to this before, these are unicorns


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Apr 24, 2016)

Got 20$ BEFORE $14 ride from a guy wanting me to take 2 new buddies home recently! WOOT!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Just got a $10 on a$30 Best is $20+$80. For a most enjoyable $100 on a $170


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

$110 on a $50-70 fare. Longer story cut short... 7 minutes out from rider's destination, he said to me "here's $20 for the trouble I've given you for this over 45 min ride". I take the bill and put it in my console. 4 mins or so out, he's rustling around in his pockets and I hear money. And he kinds repeats the line he said at first. So as I take this, I think I feel 2 bills. I stuff that into the console as it is too dark like the first time he reached over. Get to the destination, he reaches through the front passenger window and hugs me. I pull off and I hear noise in my back. I pull over, app off and check out what's going on. A bottle of water is rolling around and there's a $20 on the floor. So now I am like "well what did he hand me when he was in here". First handing over was $50, second was 2 $20's.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Today I got a 5 on a 3.30 fare...

Still nothing higher than a 10 spot though...


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I just got 20$ tip today. Tips are rare and few. Most I got b4 was 8$ but today was awesome. Atleast for me it was. The ride was 32$plus 20$ tip. My Sunday was slow so this helped alot. Just had to post my 5 mins of happiness Lol.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

$20 on a .9 mile ride. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## AdamDevis (May 24, 2016)

A valuable, coveted responsible tastes and preferences of the person to whom it is intended - that is, perhaps, the formula is really a good gift


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

snagged a $100 bill so straight & crisp you could cut a tomato!

dropped off a guy & girl @ her place, saw his wedding ring & girl was about 20 yrs younger (but who am I to judge). immediately after I pull away but before I end the ride, get a call from his wife (they share an account) & she demands I take her where I dropped them off. tell her sure but only if I can run the meter both ways there & back. she agrees, make a 90 min roundtrip, she jumps out while politely telling me to "I'll be right back"...

wait to see the fireworks, she bangs on the door (as calmly as possible), girl answers & his wife asks her where "blah, blah, blah" is. she yells his name & he drunkenly appears, oblivious of his wife standing @ the door & she wails him w/ quite a sucker punch. lights out as he tilts forward & slams face into concrete. she grab his wallet out the back pocket, pulls out that clean A/F benjamin & hands it to me after hopping back in!

the smile on her face couldn't get any bigger for a woman who'd caught her husband cheating, knocked him the eff out, & it being about 3 am... that serene demeanor on the return trip said it all


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

AdamDevis said:


> A valuable, coveted responsible tastes and preferences of the person to whom it is intended - that is, perhaps, the formula is really a good gift


Yep... for me that's straight cash.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

UberQ5 said:


> For me, monetary: $10.
> Nonmonetary: 750 mL bottle of Grey goose vodka. Purchased for 35 bucks. That happened today, and it goes along with a bizarre story of a man in search of a BYOB strip club.


Does both count


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

socal_uberx said:


> snagged a $100 bill so straight & crisp you could cut a tomato!
> 
> dropped off a guy & girl @ her place, saw his wedding ring & girl was about 20 yrs younger (but who am I to judge). immediately after I pull away but before I end the ride, get a call from his wife (they share an account) & she demands I take her where I dropped them off. tell her sure but only if I can run the meter both ways there & back. she agrees, make a 90 min roundtrip, she jumps out while politely telling me to "I'll be right back"...
> 
> ...


What the true hero of this story is, WHY IS YOUR GAS 1.59


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

184 €.
Some foreign CEO of tech company visiting local plant. Handed me 200 € bill on 16 fare and told to keep it. Asked him if he is sure, cause it´s 200, not 20 - he just laughed and said he knows money and numbers and it´s OK.
Must say I was really worried if it was a real bill. It was. 

(Taxi and it happened umm... 4-5 years ago.)


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

Russ Reed said:


> What the true hero of this story is, WHY IS YOUR GAS 1.59


wait, what? I'm in SoCal, it's about $2.90 average =(


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

socal_uberx said:


> wait, what? I'm in SoCal, it's about $2.90 average =(


Check your avatar


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

Russ Reed said:


> Check your avatar


ohhh, right! I grabbed gas for $1.99 =)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

The most inevee received was $30 for a short trip. I get a tip about 5% of the time or less. I started giving riders a 1 star rating to those who don't tip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Monetary: I've gotten a $20 bill on 3 different occasions. All 3 times the fare was less than that. In fact, I believe it was a min-fare 2 out of the 3 times.

Non-Monetary: I got a fresh orange and a fancy water once.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I showed up for the expected rider to be ready to go... Nope. He asked what he could give me to get rid of the trip. Easy money!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A Thank you, with a fist bump.


----------

